# Macanudo Cafe Hyde Park Cigar Review - A refined and mild smoke



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I don't usually smoke very mild cigars, but I like this one. A very nice wrapper with very good construction. The flavor is very mild with a soft f...

Read the full review here: Macanudo Cafe Hyde Park Cigar Review - A refined and mild smoke


----------



## veteranvmb (Aug 6, 2009)

joncaputo said:


> I don't usually smoke very mild cigars, but I like this one. A very nice wrapper with very good construction. The flavor is very mild with a soft f...
> 
> Read the full review here: Macanudo Cafe Hyde Park Cigar Review - A refined and mild smoke


 Any of the Cafe line by Mac, will provide you with a mild-medium decent smoke. You can never go wrong with one of them, especially sometimes its the only hand rolled available. 
Jerry


----------

